
How WeChat Is Losing the War for Users’ Attention - rajnathani
https://walkthechat.com/how-wechat-is-losing-the-war-for-users-attention/
======
webmobdev
It's an interesting analysis. But without knowing their goals, it is easy to
come to the wrong conclusion. For example, it may be that WeChat aims to
generate more quality content from select users? If that were true, then it
makes sense for them to limit video creators. Anyway, I am speculating ... It
could be quite true that they don't know how to innovate. MySpace faced the
same issue.

------
huxflux
Walkthechat, without saying too much, be careful with that site (and it's so-
called data). Double-check any facts before you trust it.

